# Rescued Two Baby Mollies!!



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

While i was at Petco today trying to see if they could get shellies I noticed in the molly tank two little black babies. I asked the person in charge of the fish what they do with them. She said they don't do anything, basically they either die or get eaten. I asked her if i could have them and she said why not.
I brought home with me today two little black baby mollies! I hope that i can help them to grow big and strong!!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry the pictures didn't work. Let me try again..


UGH, okay i give up.. They are in my album

Never mind, now they showed up


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

awwww they are soooo cute!!! i miss my dalmation molly and the babies she had. they are adorable!!


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i use baby mollies as food for my other fish. i have had nothing but bad experience with mollies and this is my revenge on the species with out it being cruel cause its just nature.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Homer said:


> i use baby mollies as food for my other fish. i have had nothing but bad experience with mollies and this is my revenge on the species with out it being cruel cause its just nature.


This seems very unnecessary, seeing as its posted on a thread about _saving_ baby mollies...you're bound to step on a few toes with this. >>


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorafish said:


> This seems very unnecessary, seeing as its posted on a thread about _saving_ baby mollies...you're bound to step on a few toes with this. >>



I have to sort of agree.. i try not to cause problems.. BUT what i do have to say about that is, it is only like nature if you provide the babies with the possibility to survive example: lots of plants/places to hide.. otherwise your basically killing them for the fun of it.

P.S. feeder fish are fine, but i have a problem with BABY feeders, at least give them a life first before they become someones meal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

The only time I feed live food to my clown loaches is when I can afford snails, and I can reproduce them myself, meaning the big ones are alive and produce little ones that I can feed to the clown loaches. I tried to feed feeder goldfish to them but they wouldn't go for it. Maybe when they get bigger I can look into feeder goldfish for my clown loaches.

But feeding baby mollies to other fish without giving them a chance to survive is not what I would call fun, I would call it killing them out of resentment towards the fish. That is not at all right, in my opinion.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

I had mollies that had babies. The first time we were only able to rescue one because we didn't know until it was too late and other fish were eating the babies. The second molly had babies a couple weeks later and we saved most of them, about 50 or so. I gave the second round of babies to my LFS and they put them in their tank that had just plants in it. They said they'll let them grow in there and then sell them. I appreciated that they cared enough to put them in a tank without any threats. The first rescued baby we kept and now my momma mollies died (one suicide and jumped out of the tank and one natural old age I guess, 4-5 years old). The baby we kept is doing great. It's about a year old, full size, and gets along great with all my other fish. 

Good luck and I hope they work out great for you.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

This really isn't a thread about feeder fish. Maybe that discussion should be taken elsewhere.


----------



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

It's true fishpunk.
Homer that comment was not neccasary. 
And everyone else can just stop posting about it.
Those babies are so cute!
i'm glad you saved them,
most people see baby mollies as a big burden, i'm glad that you took a chance on them!


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your positive feedback. I guess i view them as babies no matter what species they are!
I was planning on getting a couple mollies for my tank in the future anyway, this way I just get them a little earlier then i expected


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Just research their needs so you can house them appropriately.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

UPDATE: for those of you who are interested. One of the babies died last night. But i was expecting it. Since I got them he looked smaller and didn't eat as much. On top of that a couple days ago he got that "clamped/pin needle" fin thing that everyone talks about before their fry die. The other baby however is doing great! He is eating and swimming. Most importantly tho he is growing!


----------

